# Cash cruise: Sen. John Kerry skips town on sails tax



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sen. John Kerry's new multimillion-dollar yacht, Isabel, was in Portsmouth, R.I., yesterday.

Sen. *John Kerry*, who has repeatedly voted to raise taxes while in Congress, dodged a whopping six-figure state tax bill on his new multimillion-dollar yacht by mooring her in Newport, R.I.
*Isabel* - Kerry's luxe, 76-foot New Zealand-built Friendship sloop with an Edwardian-style, glossy varnished teak interior, two VIP main cabins and a pilothouse fitted with a wet bar and cold wine storage - was designed by Rhode Island boat designer *Ted Fontaine.*
But instead of berthing the vessel in Nantucket, where the senator summers with the missus, *Teresa Heinz*, Isabel's hailing port is listed as "Newport" on her stern.

Full Story:
Sen. John Kerry skips town on sails tax - BostonHerald.com


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Is anyone surprised at arrogance of this dickhead???

Guy turns my stomach and makes me want to puke every time he show's up somewhere. 

This is why Democrats suck!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Can some one please torpedo this cocksucker?:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

7.6 mil for the boat,500k sales tax in MA, 70k excise tax per year.
I am surprised Commie Kerry is flying an American Flag on it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> 7.6 mil for the boat,500k sales tax in MA, 70k excise tax per year.
> *I am surprised Commie Kerry is flying an American Flag on it*.


Only until he is in the international waters, then he hoists his other flag


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Money goes to money.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if he is planning to cruise over to North Korea to
visit his buddys and help out Obama.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Isn't that nice. I wonder which story he's going to go with to explain this one. I know $500k isn't going to solve this state's financial woes, but it won't make them any worse. How many other taxes has the senator (& all the rest) skipped out on?

I have a new tax suggestion for the legislature. How about a use tax to be imposed on all yachts that aren't registered ( or whatever it is you do with a boat) in Mass but are owned by Mass residents. That way if comrade Kerry wants to bring his boat anywhere near his summer home, he will have to pony up. I presume he's not going to claim he's not a Mass resident. I'm thinking the use tax can be twice the rate of the excise tax being said by honest working folks.

---------- Post added at 22:55 ---------- Previous post was at 22:42 ----------

Isn't that nice. I wonder which story he's going to go with to explain this one. I know $500k isn't going to solve this state's financial woes, but it won't make them any worse. How many other taxes has the senator (& all the rest) skipped out on?

I have a new tax suggestion for the legislature. How about a use tax to be imposed on all yachts that aren't registered ( or whatever it is you do with a boat) in Mass but are owned by Mass residents. That way if comrade Kerry wants to bring his boat anywhere near his summer home, he will have to pony up. I presume he's not going to claim he's not a Mass resident. I'm thinking the use tax can be twice the rate of the excise tax being said by honest working folks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Who cares ?????????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I say that if he chooses to moor her the in RI, he should be in eligible to be a Massachusetts senator...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WAsnt there a story not long ago about RV owners registering vehicles out of state to avoid excise taxes and Ma insurance rates?
Yea yea, I know....those laws, ok ANY laws dot apply to the libs:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*John Kerry will pay if 'taxes are owed'*

*By Gayle Fee & Laura Raposa
*Saturday, July 24, 2010 - Updated 8 hours ago









Photo by Ryan T. Conaty 
U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry's yacht Isabel is docked yesterday at Portsmouth, R.I., for maintenance. But it was spotted in the Nantucket Boat Basin earlier this month.

U.S. Sen. *John Kerry*, the owner of a new, super-luxe 76-foot yacht, is not dodging a six-figure Massachusetts tax bill by docking the *Isabel *in Rhode Island and will pony up to the state if "any taxes are owed," a spokesman for the alleged tax-skipping skipper said.
And it appears the senior senator may be on the hook for more than $500,000 in state and local taxes because Kerry tied his toney tub up in Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket waters within six months of buying her.
The sexy sloop, which Kerry purchased in March and is currently docking in Portsmouth, R.I., was spotted in the Nantucket Boat Basin over the Fourth of July holiday. *Teresa Heinz*, Kerry's wife, owns a haute home on the island's waterfront.

Full Story:
John Kerry will pay if taxes are owed- BostonHerald.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's funny how this story is barely mentioned on the blob's website.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> *John Kerry will pay if 'taxes are owed'*


IF, is the operative word. You know they will come up with one reason or another why they aren't technically owed. His reason for having it registered in a state that he doesn't reside is for maintenance, repair & charter purposes. I'll be the first to admit that I have no idea how much maintenace a boat needs, but it seems a little ridiculous to me that a) there is no one in Mass capable of maintaining the thing & b) that a brand new boat would need constant maintenance. I don't know, I've never owned a boat & I don't know anyone who has ever owned a new one. It just seems a little fishy to me. As for charter purposes, I presume then that he will be generating income from the charters & decalaring that income on his Mass tax return.

On a side note: is there any way for one of the mods or admis to fix my previous post? I sent it from my phone & it apparently double posted, but the way it merged just comes across as obnoxious. Thank you.


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Now he say's he's going to pay. Great spin since he got caught. Half a mil. That's just a day's walk in the park for him. Scumbag. It's time to get rid of him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Political shipwreck*

By Jessica Fargen

New England boat builders say shame on 
Sen. John Kerry for buying a $7 million 
New Zealand-built luxury yacht while 
local ship makers struggle to find work... 

66 Comments

*Carr*: Liveshot 'swift-boated' again!
*Gelzinis*: Boaters not buyin' it
Elite, liberal faux pas? Well excusez-moi
Bay State pols suffer motion sickness
Senator speaks
Public speaks
*More On:*


+ Crosby Yacht Yard
+ John Kerry
+ Maine Built Boats


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

With Senator Kerry and his recent attempt to pull of cap and trade another taxing scheme that benefits no one and his general anti-gun tirades and support of numerous shit bills (not forgetting the health care bill):

Thanks to modern technology I can keep my blood pressure low by using you tube to describe how I feel about Senator Kerry.

F-

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssC77hapv0g&feature=related"]YouTube- Go Fuck Yourself![/nomedia]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kerry bolts tax questions: 'Can I get out of here, please'*

A fidgety U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry tacked away from the press in Weymouth today, ducking questions about taxes for his luxury yacht.

Following remarks at the South Weymouth Naval Air Station, Kerry - still recovering from hip replacement surgery - was able to make a quick exit from a press pack.

A clearly perturbed Kerry was not happy when questions were thrown out as he was climbing into his SUV.

Kerry bolts tax questions: "Can I get out of here, please" - BostonHerald.com










---------- Post added at 23:17 ---------- Previous post was at 22:07 ----------

US Senator John F. Kerry will pay taxes on his $7 million yacht if Massachusetts determines he owes any, his spokeswoman declared yesterday.

''Whatever the Department of Revenue determines that he owes in Massachusetts taxes, he will pay,'' Brigid O'Rourke told the Globe tonight. ''He will absolutely pay any and all taxes that he is found to owe.''

The Boston Herald reported Friday that the Democratic senator was docking the vessel Isabel, his family's new luxury yacht, in Rhode Island, allowing him to avoid for now the prospect of nearly $500,000 in Massachusetts sales taxes and $70,000 in annual excise taxes.

Kerry says he will pay any necessary Mass. taxes on yacht - Local News Updates - MetroDesk - The Boston Globe

_Typical fluff piece from the Globe. It still doesn't address his intentional docking of the vessel to avoid paying taxes in Massachusetts. I'm not buying the "maintenance" defense. It's a new boat. What kind of maintenance could it need???? _:stomp:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Did you hear his reply to the guy from FOX, I think it was Mike Beaudet? He was asked if he had berthed the boat in Mass & Kerry replied that it depends on who owns it. The news this morning said something about the boat is technically owned by his wife's company & she lives in Pennsylvania. Is he really going to try & pull the "it's not my boat" thing?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Embattled Kerry to pay taxes on luxury yacht*

By Gayle Fee and Laura Raposa
Tuesday, July 27, 2010 - Updated 40 minutes ago

With his reputation on the rocks, Sen. *John Kerry* informed tax collectors today he will cough up some $500,000 in state and local taxes for his ultra-luxe yacht Isabel.
"As we've said from the beginning, we have always complied with tax laws and we always will. ... The payment is being made promptly," Kerry said in a statement to the Herald today.
"We've reached out to the Massachusetts Department of Revenue and made clear that, whether owed or not, we intend to pay the equivalent taxes as if the boat's home-port were currently in Massachusetts," Kerry added.

Full Story:
Embattled Kerry to pay taxes on luxury yacht - BostonHerald.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kerry says he always intended to pay tax*

LYING SACK!!!!

WASHINGTON - Senator John F. Kerry yesterday acknowledged for the first time that he mishandled the political fallout from questions about taxes on his new $7 million yacht berthed in Rhode Island, but insisted that he always intended to make the $500,000 payment once he had registered the boat in Massachusetts.

"Our fault,'' the Massachusetts Democrat said in an interview. "I don't think I dealt with it fast enough, effectively enough. There's nobody to blame but myself for that.''

Kerry says he always intended to pay tax - The Boston Globe


----------

